# 2nd Appt. post RAI_9 weeks



## Kendak (Jan 25, 2011)

Well, the doctors office called today with my results. I am disappointed. My TSH is still 0.01 and my Free T3 is 11.9 and down from 15.9 a month ago. So, I am still dropping, but not as fast as it did the first 6 weeks after RAI! Boy, at this rate, it will be July (right in time for our vacation) to go hypo. OR, maybe I will end up needing a second dose. Only time will tell....{sigh}

I'm feeling pretty good though! I've gained 5 pounds back of the 12 that I lost. I will be in trouble if gaining now and still this hyper, but then I was really packing the food in a few weeks ago due to major appetite!

What do you guys think? Will I ever get there (hypo)? Encouragement please!

Andros - I live in Minnesota, so we do have pollen up here, but just not yet it usually starts in May, we still have snow on the ground.

Patti


----------

